# Buyer beware of Spiegal Airman Monarch ladies 5 bar wide loop



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

I had contacted the seller about the spiegal airman womens 5 bar wide loop. He had it for 500 plus shipping. I agreed to his terms and he said to wait till sunday for his mother is very sick and he needed to be with her. I said no problem im ready to pay. Weeks go by with no contact. I then see it listed auction style. Im passed pissed off and not interested. I just want to warn other Cabe members of this. Hopefully he doesnt back out of a sale.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Joe, I was looking at it too.  Sorry to hear that but maybe it was a blessing.  BTW, I have your rods at the house.

Second thought, maybe I'm looking at a different one???


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Crap! We spoke about this bike a few weeks ago. Thought you had lost interest since it's back up on eBay! Dang, have a bid on it & snipe set.....


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it the White and Blue one?  Trail109? I have an esnipe on it.
 I will back off if one of you guys want it...I don't need it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Its a good thing that I know the comissioner of ebay personally.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

*Thats it chris*

Yes i will post all the emails here.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Removed from my Snipe. What a jerk!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

That sounds great to me.  I won't be home until Sunday afternoon but I will list it then and let you know.  I'll even list for 475.00 plus 75.00 shipping.  I bought all the parts and tore the bike down to restore but my 80 year old mother has had some health issues and I don't know when I would have time to do it.  I've got a lot in this bike and it is a rare bike but I'm willing to take a loss.  I traded a JC Higgins that I restored for it.  I will include some pics of the bike I traded for it.  Thanks Greg


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

*My email to trail*

Dear trail109,

If this bike doesnt sell i would like to buy it this sat. I get paid fri. and money will be available sat.

- joeshifter10.2008


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2015)

He's running as a no reserve auction so I hope he honors the high bid regardless. It happened to me one time when I was the high bidder and the seller cancelled the sale saying he couldn't sell it for that and listed reason as broke or some BS. Ebay couldn't care less as long as they get a little change at the end of the day. What it tells me about such a seller is that they are a no good POS whose word means nothing. If there is a minimum you need either make that the start bid or put a reserve on it--too easy. Ok I'm done with my rant! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

My esnipe has been cancelled.  I really don't want a chic bike anyway...lol


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is my email I sent to him today after seeing the bike relisted.

Dear trail109,

I waited for weeks for you so i could buy this bike and you do this to me. you said you would sell me the speigal airman monarch for 475 plus shipping. What happened? I have been very patient and hoping that your mom was ok. Let me know what you want to do. 

- joeshifter10.2008


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

*Share*

I had to share this with my fellow members.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I thought about bidding as well but have enough Super Frames to hold me over so I'll take a pass too. I hope someone gets a deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 5, 2015)

I was watching that one, too, but didn't bid. Strangely, he has 100% positive feedback on 983 transactions.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, we can't track feedback on a handshake deal but I'm sure the buyer will be OK on eBay

Hey Deco, I love that song on your homepage.  I must of listened to it repeat about ten times in a row then checked them out on youtube.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just noticed that he's had the dropouts fixed. Hmmm...Probably figured he can get more coin for it ready-to-ride. Still a Dick-Move.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 5, 2015)

I was bidding as well but I'll bail out for ya Joe. 15 minutes left and still reasonable, good luck!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the kind gestures guys. There is no way in hell I am taking a chance with this guy. I hope he comes through with the sale and doesnt pull any crap with somebody else.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Buy it Bri, I need you to spend more money!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Buy it Bri, I need you to spend more money!




Jumped $80 in 20 seconds and went a little past my ceiling anyway.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sold for $440. Dumbass shoulda taken your offer Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Karma gods have spoken.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

*The funny thing is*

The funny thing is I was going to pay full price and full shipping. He came up with the $475 plus shipping.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

I dont lowball people. Never have never will. I have reason with a purchase but never lowball.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn....what are you looking for Bri...I will help you find it...lol


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Damn....what are you looking for Bri...I will help you find it...lol




Monark Hex. Even though there is one currently in the for sale section Im having a tough time getting Freddie to take my money


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Monark Hex. Even though there is one currently in the for sale section I'm having a tough time getting Freddie to take my money



Do you want me to go and strong arm him for you?  I've been looking at it too and the fork should be an EZ fix for you.   It's a good looking bike.


----------

